# How To Easily Screen Print Yourself



## henrygreger (Aug 23, 2016)

Hey guys, I found this very useful video for those of you who want to learn screen printing yourselves. Hope it helps! 


```
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QwfbFZ98uMs
```


----------



## Ahmed11 (Jul 24, 2018)

Thanks man the video was very helpful


----------



## kostasfmx (Apr 19, 2017)

I have a question! After exposed the screen i must clean it in dark room?


----------



## HOStansbury (Jul 27, 2019)

kostasfmx said:


> I have a question! After exposed the screen i must clean it in dark room?


From my experience watching others, after the screen is exposed, it goes into a wash bay with a lighted rear wall (in this case, the wash bay had a back wall made of polycarbonate so the light would shine through). That way it's easy to see how well the screen is washed.


----------



## hakunamatata1 (Jul 30, 2019)

Thanks for the link


----------

